
Ask HN: Gmail not formatting URLs pasted from Firefox? - whycombagator
If I type https:&#x2F;&#x2F;test.com into the address bar of Firefox, cut&#x2F;copy said URL, and paste it into Gmail there is no automatic formatting (IE I can&#x27;t visit the URL, it is purely text).<p>If I paste the URL into a Chromium address bar, immediately cut&#x2F;copy it, and paste it back into Gmail (which is still open in Firefox) - it is now formatted as a link.<p>Why?
======
murkle
Chrome now adds the formatting when it puts the URL on the clipboard; Firefox
doesn't

------
verdverm
Check your clipboard? If it's plaintext and the same both times, a glitch? I
don't see there being enough info or malice on Gmail's part

~~~
whycombagator
So I recently switched to FF from Chrome (at home and work). Whilst at work I
often create email drafts that have links to articles I may wish to read
later.

I have noticed recently the links in my drafts are no longer pre-formatted.

So I tried a few times copy/pasting URLs from Chromium into Gmail, and then
pasting the same URLs into FF and subsequently copying/pasting into Gmail
again (and vice versa).

Each time links from FF are not formatted, whilst ones from Chromium are.

~~~
gshdg
Once you send they’ll be interpreted as clickable by the recipient’s email
client anyway in 99.5% of cases.

